# Sampling Books



## Zorrosuncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Greetings --

What is the procedure for sampling books?

Thank you,

ZU


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

When you are viewing a Kindle e-book on the Amazon website, on the right of the screen - below the Buy Now button - is a button that says *SEND SAMPLE NOW*, and gives you an option to choose any Kindle that is registered to your account. Click the button, and a sample will be sent to your Kindle.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

On Kindle versions of books while on Amazon, look to the right under the "Buy Now With One-Click" for this text:

Try it free   
Sample the beginning of this book for free 

and click the button underneath that says "send sample now".

If you're browsing using the Kindle itself through the Kindle store, each book also has an option to "try a sample" (don't know the exact phrasing, I can't access Whispernet while at work).  Click on the appropriate language, and the sample will be downloaded.

Most samples give +/- 5% of the book, which usually works out to at least a couple of chapters after the TOC/etc.

Hope that all makes sense!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

What they said... and welcome to the boards, Zorrosuncle!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Note that, at least for now, you must have Whispernet access in order to get samples from amazon.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

I've gotten a few samples recently, but today at work I realized I have a question about them - and I don't have my Kindle with me to find out!  

Will a sample still be sent to the Kindle, even if Whispernet is not on when you click "send now"?  

I am looking at some of the board member book recommendations, and realized that I'd like to try a few, but don't want to send a sample NOW if it won't get queued up, to be grabbed the next time I turn on Whispernet.  Instead, I'll have to email myself a list of books to sample when I get home.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

wavsite: I always keep whispernet off, so I can answer that for you. When I download some samples, later on in the day I'll turn on my kindle, flip on whispernet, and press the menu key on the home page to choose "Check for New Items" sometimes it takes a little bit, but the samples always download.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Samples will show up in your pending/delivered list:










Ring of Hell was a sample I ordered yesterday. It has downloaded, but it will show as pending until it does. Like Mikuto said, samples and books will wait for you until you turn the Whispernet on.

Interestingly, looking at this list, I see Winds of Change listed. That is a book file I bought from an outside vendor and emailed to myself this morning. It shows up on the list. I have never noticed that before. I don't know if this is something new or just something I've never observed.

L


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Things you send to your Kindle via email do show up on the Delivery Status chart, but they seem to get purged after a while.


----------



## wavsite (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the help with samples, I was able to test it myself last night once I got home to my Kindle.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

jmiked said:


> Things you send to your Kindle via email do show up on the Delivery Status chart, but they seem to get purged after a while.


I am wondering if it has a maximum of 10 items on the list?

L


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

How do I get Amazon Daily?

*EDIT:* Found it! http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Daily/dp/B000QFOD8E/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1227218142&sr=1-4


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can you delete samples from the content manager or are they there forever just like books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Can you delete samples from the content manager or are they there forever just like books?


They're deletable. In fact, when you buy the full book, you'll have it AND the sample. So what you want to do is note the last location number in the sample so you know where to pick up in the full book. Then you can delete the sample.

Ann


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> They're deletable. In fact, when you buy the full book, you'll have it AND the sample. So what you want to do is note the last location number in the sample so you know where to pick up in the full book. Then you can delete the sample.
> 
> Ann


Ok...thanks.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything you put on the Kindle can be deleted. Amazon keeps track of anything you purchase from them. I think it's a nice system, overall.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Anything you put on the Kindle can be deleted. Amazon keeps track of anything you purchase from them. I think it's a nice system, overall.


Ok, now you have confused me. I know that I can delete anything off the Kindle that I want to. Are you saying that I can't delete the samples from Amazon? That was my previous question.

I would prefer there to be a way to permanently delete a book or sample. I hate clutter and want to the ability to get rid of anything I don't wish to ever read again. It's not an issue for me at the moment but once I have 500 books, I'm going to be very frustrated, especially if I have a bunch of samples mucking everything up.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> Ok, now you have confused me. I know that I can delete anything off the Kindle that I want to. Are you saying that I can't delete the samples from Amazon? That was my previous question.


When you delete a book - or a sample - from your Kindle, it _is_ permanently deleted from your Kindle.

Amazon will keep track of every book you have _purchased_, so if you want to download them again, you have that option.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> When you delete a book - or a sample - from your Kindle, it _is_ permanently deleted from your Kindle.
> 
> Amazon will keep track of every book you have _purchased_, so if you want to download them again, you have that option.


Yes, I know the books are there permanently. I'm not asking about the books.

I am asking about the samples. Are they permanent, too? Do they stay on Amazon when deleted from the Kindle?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sebat said:


> Yes, I know the books are there permanently. I'm not asking about the books.
> 
> I am asking about the samples. Are they permanent, too? Do they stay on Amazon when deleted from the Kindle?


Not in your media library. Once you delete them, they are gone from your Kindle-universe.

L


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

However, you can get the samples again if you wish.  Except for blogs and magazines and newspapers,  ONE free trial only.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Not in your media library. Once you delete them, they are gone from your Kindle-universe.
> 
> L


Guess I need to try some samples. Up to this point, I've been playing catch up with books I knew I wanted to read. Now that I've made it through those, I have started exploring new authors. I was hesitant to get samples if they were going to make clutter in my library. Thanks.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

No clutter from deleted samples. Just don't do what I did and delete the sample before noting the location number at the end.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> No clutter from deleted samples. Just don't do what I did and delete the sample before noting the location number at the end.


Very, very good hint. Thanks, Mona!

L


----------



## davistroy (Jan 20, 2009)

Did anyone ever answer about the maximum limit in the queue -- is there one and is it 10?  I'm talking about the box on the right that is headed by "Delivery Status for:" .  It only SHOWS 10, but are the other samples I selected still in my queue to download?


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

no limit it. Mine only shows ten too, but all have the green success check next to it. Those are just the ten most recent deliveries pending or succeed. try go to check for new items on you kindle.


----------

